#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  Hog's Breath Cafe - Kalgoorlie

## cimboc

So we decided to go out to lunch today and since I bagged _MM's_ review of a place in Ubon  (Grandpa House, Ubon Ratchatani)Grandpa House I thought I had better do a real review and include some happy snaps  :Smile: 

As the title suggests we went to Hog's Breath Cafe which those from Aus will know is a pretty famous Steak house which slow cooks its steaks.

Not sure how long the one in Kalgoorlie has been around for but it seems to do a steady trade.





Like all Hog's Breath Cafe's both the inside and outside is covered with all sorts memorabilia (didn't find any Thai number plates though  :Wink: )







The menu covers most tastes Main Menu Page and my wifes has had several "girls night out" piss ups with the Hog's famous cocktails.

The kids menu is great - A choice of several different dishes plus a drink and a coupla scoops of ice cream all for $8.95 Kids Menu.

Fish n' chips (or for those kiwi's "fish n' chups)



Upside Down Burger (no not really but for some reason my daughter decided that was the way to eat it)



Rubber spoon - yummo



The adults menu is pretty impressive too, of course I had a steak... Garlic Mushroom to be exact Prime Rib Steak Menu



Have a guess which green I'm not really into  :Shysmile: 



While my wife enjoyed the Buffalo BBQ Chicken Wrap Burger's, Wraps & Sandwiches



Overall it was a great lunch and nice to get out (as it had been ready not stop for the past two days)

Now since the theme is pigs here's my rating out of five!

----------


## Lily

That is absolute sacrilege! Hogs Breath in Kalgoorlie!!! 

And what vandalism of that lovely old pub! 

Yiiiiikes!!!

----------


## kingwilly

nice review, 

unfortunately I promised the missus we'd have indo food tonight, and you;ve gone and made me hungry.... :Sad:

----------


## Johnny Longprong

Thanks Cimboc. I have to disagree with Lil on this. I reckon they have preserved the old pub as well as they could have and still made it a commercial enterprise that all can enjoy.

Lovely kiddies  too. How about those eyes on the little one? Bloody beautiful.

----------


## gusG

3 questions:

#1 Why does your lad have a "home detention monitor" on his wrist?

#2 How did you de-activate it, to get him out of the house for the evening?

#3 Surely, they have a Hooters in Kalgoorlie don't they?

----------


## cimboc

cheers gus

#1 - because thats what the judge imposed...

#2 - "Made in Taiwan" stamped on the back  :rofl: 

#3 - In australia we call them "skimpies" but the bloody fuzz have put a stop to that too... no more t*tty jar  :Sad:

----------


## MeMock

Gee talk about showing me up. Nice thread and good pics.

Why didn't you finish your curly chips?

Your gonna have to learn to like cucumber before you move over here because if you haven't already notice over here every single dish of thai food comes with cucumber and tomato.

Looks like a nice family lunch to celebrate your birthday.

Happy birthday mate!

----------


## TizMe

I used to drive past the HBC in Brisbane 5 times a week for 12 years. 
I never managed to getting around to stopping in for a meal once though.

----------


## Spin

Food looks nice and lovely kids also, I'm wondering why Riggers trike is parked outside though, I thought he was in the Midlle East :mid:

----------


## BeingNosy

Hogs Breath is shit. Been a to  a few over the years and everytime i have gone there. I think it will get better. Unfortunately. It doesnt. Avoid!!

----------


## jandajoy

^ Tosh. Good plain grub at a reasonable price. The one in Darwin does a roaring trade.

----------


## Fizz

Nice pix pity its junk kids tucker the one in Hamilton is always full of the type of folks that make Thailand all the more attractive  Healthy slimline organic food is for monks and wimps! Pass the ketchup chef. JJ  popularity has little to do with taste nor quality

----------


## MeMock

Hamilton? NZ?

----------


## aging one

So over 30 bucks Australian for a steak is a good deal?

----------


## Travelmate

There is Hog's Breath in Nana Plaza.
Well there was a few years back.

----------


## Nawty

Still is....her name is Noi

----------


## aging one

Wes moved the Hogs Breath out of Nana 17 years ago or something like that. In Pattaya now.

Believe the first Hogs Breath was started years ago in Carmel Ca. by none other than Clint Eastwood.

----------


## jandajoy

> So over 30 bucks Australian for a steak is a good deal?


About the way it is nowadays, unfortunately.

----------


## Nawty

> Wes moved the Hogs Breath out of Nana 17 years ago or something like that. In Pattaya now.
> 
> Believe the first Hogs Breath was started years ago in Carmel Ca. by none other than Clint Eastwood.


 
17 years ???......pigs arse..

----------


## aging one

> 17 years ???......pigs arse..


What the hell is that supposed to mean?

----------


## MeMock

It means he doesn't believe you.

----------


## aging one

That does not bother me one bit.  Reading his posts yesterday gave me a new perspective on the guy.  Which one doesnt he believe you reckon?  Wes of Nana Plaza fame? or Dirty Harry has a restaurant?

----------


## cimboc

> Still is....her name is Noi


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Nawty

What posts yesterday have enlightened you AO ??

I simply refered to the disappearance of HB from NP 17 years ago.

I first came here 11 years ago and it was in there then and for some time after that also.

----------

